# Sunday Relax



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Chilling after long walk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They definitely look satisfied and VERY relaxed


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I swear our dogs get more use out of our sofas than us humans do. They look very comfy indeed.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine definitely use the sofas and chairs more than the hubby,he actually prefers the floor. This is probably partly because by the time I'm sprawled out on one and Molly and Sid on the others there just no room for him.
I do love the way if you didn't know they were of opposite *** you could just tell by their the way they pose. Our lady poos always look so much more elegant in this position


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that is how a Sunday afternoon should be spent.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Goosey said:


> Mine definitely use the sofas and chairs more than the hubby,he actually prefers the floor. This is probably partly because by the time I'm sprawled out on one and Molly and Sid on the others there just no room for him.
> I do love the way if you didn't know they were of opposite *** you could just tell by their the way they pose. Our lady poos always look so much more elegant in this position


Poppy is laying in that position now next to me it is her favourite she always looks so relaxed. I like the way she holds her front paws.
Boycie very rarely lays like that if he does it isnt for long.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

erinafare said:


> Poppy is laying in that position now next to me it is her favourite she always looks so relaxed. I like the way she holds her front paws.
> Boycie very rarely lays like that if he does it isnt for long.


I think it's a girl thing Molly is the same very often in this position, even if you say are you a good girl she straight on her back and like poppy with the front paws! The hubby says it's because she's a tart
SIDS like boycie and does it very rarely his is usually accompanied with a few grunts


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I love how comfortable they look. Dudley lays like that occasionally - usually right in the middle of the kitchen on a hard floor! I always think it can't be comfortable there! he fell off the sofa the other morning when laying on one wide and then getting into this position but going a bit too far!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Dudley 
Looking at that picture I just have to say - how big is Boycie? He makes Poppy look positively dinky 
All my girls lie like dead flies - but Kiki lies like this almost all the time.


----------



## TanzyRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh my! I'm loving those poses! Tanzy only ever did that when she was really young. Now she lays down in frog leg position or curled on her side. She's a pretty chilled pup though. Here is a pic of her relaxing on Sunday evening and one from our Sunday nap.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

So cute! They definitely seem like they had a good time and are super relaxed.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Oh Dudley
> Looking at that picture I just have to say - how big is Boycie? He makes Poppy look positively dinky
> All my girls lie like dead flies - but Kiki lies like this almost all the time.


Boycie is 15.8 kg Poppy is 13.5 kg x


----------



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

They are sooo cute x


----------

